# 4ESO instutute secondary school



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

we may have to return to England. My daughter is 16 this August, she had to repeat 3ESO In school! she has 4.ESO TO do before she can graduate with certificate of completion ESO. can this 4.ESO be done online from UK. virtual maybe. I've Got her place reserved in collage in UK. However wlll only have this years results (3eso) even tho she can legally leave now (16) I can get a cert to say she has completed her schooling.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

agua642 said:


> we may have to return to England. My daughter is 16 this August, she had to repeat 3ESO In school! she has 4.ESO TO do before she can graduate with certificate of completion ESO. can this 4.ESO be done online from UK. virtual maybe. I've Got her place reserved in collage in UK. However wlll only have this years results (3eso) even tho she can legally leave now (16) I can get a cert to say she has completed her schooling.


I don't think you can, but my advice would be to get in touch with the school. There are no classes, but some teaching staff and the admin staff wil be there. If they don't know ask them to put you in touch with the local education authority.

PS Loads of students repeat 3º - it's one of those stumbling block years.

And PPS Be careful, there are a lot of courses available for over 18's designed for people who left education and have decided to take it up again. I'm not sure whether a 16 year old would have access to these.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> we may have to return to England. My daughter is 16 this August, she had to repeat 3ESO In school! she has 4.ESO TO do before she can graduate with certificate of completion ESO. can this 4.ESO be done online from UK. virtual maybe. I've Got her place reserved in collage in UK. However wlll only have this years results (3eso) even tho she can legally leave now (16) I can get a cert to say she has completed her schooling.


I very much doubt it

do they not have re-sits in september though - so she might not have to repeat if she passes enough subjects

my dd was very ill the second term of this year - coincidenrtally her yr3 too - & was unable to sit almost all of the end of term exams

she managed to pull a lot of them back in the 3rd term, but will still have to do some resits in september

she (& we) are confident that she can pass in september - but if she doesn't - then she won't be the only one who doesn't go up - it's a pain, a hiccup, but not a disaster

as Pesky says - yr3 is a crazy year - so very many subjects, so it's hardly surprising so many stumble then

yr4 looks a breeze by comaprison


one question though - if she is already 16, she is age-appropriate for having finished yr4 already - was she held back previously?


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi yes she was held back in 3 ESO. She has passed All exams 2nd time round it's the 4 ESO which I'm concerned about. I guess im gonna have to try n stick around until next june if it's possible. She Will then be 17 and have to apply all over again in college in uk.. However I'm keen to pull her out of Spain as I see no future for her or myself anymore here...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Hi yes she was held back in 3 ESO. She has passed All exams 2nd time round it's the 4 ESO which I'm concerned about. I guess im gonna have to try n stick around until next june if it's possible. She Will then be 17 and have to apply all over again in college in uk.. However I'm keen to pull her out of Spain as I see no future for her or myself anymore here...


what GCSEs does the college want?

I have tutored teens here who have been in your daughter's position - not going to pass 'graduado' on time but need something to get them into college in the UK

most have needed just english, maths & ANother - so spanish usually, since they should be able to pass GCSE spanish in their sleep - for one kid, we managed the three subjects from scratch in less than 9 months I wouldn't recommend it, but it proves it's do-able

perhaps you could find a private tutor - or get back to the UK now if you're going anyway & do the GCSEs there


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

She Did pasa everything This year in 3 eso do 6th forms or colleges make exceptions In rare cases? she h
Got great results In english & maths.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I thought to do GCSE it was a 2 yr course?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> She Did pasa everything This year in 3 eso do 6th forms or colleges make exceptions In rare cases? she h
> Got great results In english & maths.


I've no idea - it's a long time since I lived there

I think your best course would be to have a word with colleges in the UK to see if she can maybe sit the GCSEs next summer - then she'd only be a year behind, though it would take a lot of work


if her results in maths & english were that good, then it shouldn't be too hard for her to do a maths GCSE pretty quickly -3º ESO maths covers almost everything in the GCSE course!!

it's possible that she could sit the maths & spanish as early as november


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

agua642 said:


> She Did pasa everything This year in 3 eso do 6th forms or colleges make exceptions In rare cases? she h
> Got great results In english & maths.


Like xabiachica I've been away too long to really know, but life surprises you sometimes! I'd definitely make a few phone calls directly to schools now before they breakup. They may be able to do a type of entrance exam for special cases like your daughter.
Let us know if you do try this as I imagine you're not the only one in this situation.

GCSE's are two year courses. I think xabia means that if she does fewer subjects and a more intensive timetable she may be able to get through them in a year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Like xabiachica I've been away too long to really know, but life surprises you sometimes! I'd definitely make a few phone calls directly to schools now before they breakup. They may be able to do a type of entrance exam for special cases like your daughter.
> Let us know if you do try this as I imagine you're not the only one in this situation.


yes, you're right, you never know!!

come to think of it I wouldn't be surprised if there was some sort entrance exam or exam just to see what level a child from abroad is at

& yes, please do let us know how you get on


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm in sort of a similar position, altho my son has been at an international school in Spain. He starts his uk 6th form college in September, hopefully with a good few GCSEs (awaiting results!!) The college have said that if he doesnt get any (I'll kill him anyway) they are happy to accept him with an entrance exam and then put him thru a two year course to gain enough GCSEs to set him up! Spanish for your daughter should be a given and altho most exam boards require two years of course work, not all do, so maybe they can fast tract her to get a Spanish GCSE early and then on to A-level while she's studying other GCSEs. They amy also be able to fit in other things - vocational courses etc the could compliment her spanish and anything she maybe gifted in???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm in sort of a similar position, altho my son has been at an international school in Spain. He starts his uk 6th form college in September, hopefully with a good few GCSEs (awaiting results!!) The college have said that if he doesnt get any (I'll kill him anyway) they are happy to accept him with an entrance exam and then put him thru a two year course to gain enough GCSEs to set him up! Spanish for your daughter should be a given and altho most exam boards require two years of course work, not all do, so maybe they can fast tract her to get a Spanish GCSE early and then on to A-level while she's studying other GCSEs. They amy also be able to fit in other things - vocational courses etc the could compliment her spanish and anything she maybe gifted in???
> 
> Jo xxx


Edexcel spanish doesn't need coursework - I think my dd might doit this winter just for the heck of it

I think it's cambridge maths that doesn't & I'm sure there's an exam board that doesn't need coursework for english, too

actually - I'm sure most GCSE courses can be done online, too


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Edexcel spanish doesn't need coursework - I think my dd might doit this winter just for the heck of it
> 
> I think it's cambridge maths that doesn't & I'm sure there's an exam board that doesn't need coursework for english, too
> 
> actually - I'm sure most GCSE courses can be done online, too


The course work thing varies from subject to subject, board to board and also percentage to percentage (of the final result). they're apparently trying to get rid of the coursework in a lot of boards now as, altho it can help to assess the pupil, its alot of extra work for the teachers as they are the ones who have to mark it.

On line GCSEs can be quite expensive, but then again its a worthwhile cause

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> The course work thing varies from subject to subject, board to board and also percentage to percentage (of the final result). they're apparently trying to get rid of the coursework in a lot of boards now as, altho it can help to assess the pupil, its alot of extra work for the teachers as they are the ones who have to mark it.
> 
> On line GCSEs can be quite expensive, but then again its a worthwhile cause
> 
> Jo xxx


none of the kids I've tutored have had to do coursework - just starightforward exams

some kids are better that way & some better with coursework, as you say

the 'no coursework' courses are good if you want to do the exam quickly


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Every comment proving to be very useful, will keep u all updated  Thanks X


----------

